# Hung my plasma...1st timer tips...



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Got a steal on the bracket, up to 63" / $25 bracket from monoprice.com. The bracket has 2 2" hole cutouts, I decided to drill through one to run the wiring. I'm just going to spackle it prior to moving out.

My question. Apparently every HT site frowns at what I did.  Go into the attic, drill a hole in the header, run the TV power cord through the wall and through the header in the attic. Plug the TV cord into an extension cord, plug the extension cord into a surge protector then plug into an attic outlet. I was planning on using expanding foaming the header hole. Is there anything I can do to make it more safe like cover what I can in condiut? I know the ideal way is to pay an electrian to put in a recessed electrical outlet, but I'm trying to save a buck, plus I do plan on selling in five years, so if the potential buyer does not have a wall mountable tv or decides they'd prefer a different wall, they could be turned off by an eye level outlet.

My tips...

Make sure your wiring is long enough! What got me was is the wire came out of the 2" hole but still need 18" down and to the other side.

Run your wiring PRIOR to mounting the TV! I've been having a nightmare trying to snake wiring through...


----------



## Chris Johnson (Oct 31, 2007)

You say you drilled through a header, I am hoping you meant a top plate (usually double). A top plate is okay to drill through, a header is not a good thing.

The only thing I read that I did not like is you have connections that are buried in hard to get to places. first off you can not bury an extension cord or connections, secondly when an issue happens look at the work you need to do to get at it.

The plug at eye level is not a problem, if the next person doesn't like it, they can hang a picture or a clock. 

Did you use the Titan bolts to hang the TV? How did they work for you?


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Chris Johnson said:


> You say you drilled through a header, I am hoping you meant a top plate (usually double). A top plate is okay to drill through, a header is not a good thing.
> 
> The only thing I read that I did not like is you have connections that are buried in hard to get to places. first off you can not bury an extension cord or connections, secondly when an issue happens look at the work you need to do to get at it.
> 
> ...


Got ya, guess it was a double top plate. The tv power cable plug goes through the top plate laying in the attic. So connection between the tv plug and extension cord is in the attic, it's easy to get at.

Too late for the eyelevel outlet now.

Titan bolts? I just used the bolts that came with the bracket, I believe everything was grade 8.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

So, how up to date is your Homeowner's Insurance? The reason that I am asking, is because you are saying that you ran a extension cord (guessing cheap) to plug a couple thousand dollar electronic item it to run full time.

It does not matter if the next person may not use the outlet, it is about code.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Code violation to run cord thru hole up to attic.:yes:


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I really do hope that NO ONE reads this and thinks it's at all a proper thing to do.

Running the power cord into the attic is a serious code violation (it's ILLEGAL), and it's a violation for a reason. That's why all the various sites recommend against doing so.

And if you happen to suffer a fire, your homeowners insurance may be void due to your money saving foolishness. That happens and you'll learn the real difficulty of what you done.


A real tip on mounting a LCD/PDP?

*Have it done properly by a pro....!*


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Bacardi...It is never to late to cut in a recp. If you are smart enough to get the TV extension cord up to the **** attic, then I know you are smart enough to cut in a **** receptacle.

The NEC is a hundred year old book on property damage and LIFE LOSS!

Andy


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

I could put a box in, I've never done the wiring but I'm sure I could figure it out however I was under the impression that only a licensed electrian could make the connection.

Otherwise I'll continue to be foolish.


----------



## Andy in ATL (Aug 28, 2007)

Bacardi...Why do you suppose there is an "Electrical" section to this DIY site???? :huh: 


Is that a dumb question? Anyone ?:huh: 

Post over there and avoid voiding your Homeowners policy and being "foolish".


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Andy in ATL said:


> Bacardi...Why do you suppose there is an "Electrical" section to this DIY site???? :huh:
> 
> 
> Is that a dumb question? Anyone ?:huh:
> ...


I didn't eactly realize this thread would turn into an electric issue...


----------



## johnny331 (May 29, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> Got a steal on the bracket, up to 63" / $25 bracket from monoprice.com.


You think a bracket for your 1000's of dollars TV should be a bargain bin special? :whistling2: You get what you pay for you know...

Code or not, pro or not, permanent or not... it just needs to be done right. that's integrity.

YOU NEED TO RUN A PROPER OUTLET. I don't think you said what kind of TV you have but those plasma TVs are pretty high wattage, and will heat that dinky extension cord up easily...

Anyways, yeah run a proper outlet. Nobody said you have to recess it in the wall, it just has to be proper wire (12/2 romex most likely) in a proper box. They make shallow (blue) boxes that should be able to mount right to the wall with minimal damage. 

If I were you, I'd goto home depot and buy one of those guides to electrical wiring, it's like $15, it's a wise, life long investment to gain knowledge in this sort of stuff. After reading it for a few days, you'll have the confidence to tackle this job... until then it's just dangerous. good luck.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

Bacardi 151 said:


> Got a steal on the bracket, up to 63" / $25 bracket from monoprice.com. The bracket has 2 2" hole cutouts, I decided to drill through one to run the wiring. I'm just going to spackle it prior to moving out.
> 
> My question. Apparently every HT site frowns at what I did. Go into the attic, drill a hole in the header, run the TV power cord through the wall and through the header in the attic. Plug the TV cord into an extension cord, plug the extension cord into a surge protector then plug into an attic outlet. I was planning on using expanding foaming the header hole. Is there anything I can do to make it more safe like cover what I can in condiut? I know the ideal way is to pay an electrian to put in a recessed electrical outlet, but I'm trying to save a buck, plus I do plan on selling in five years, so if the potential buyer does not have a wall mountable tv or decides they'd prefer a different wall, they could be turned off by an eye level outlet.
> 
> ...


I'd like to take a page from your book to comment on a common DIY problem I see over and over. This is not specifically directed at the O.P, but to many DIYers who tend to suffer from the same train of thought...

Never undertake a project with the attitude that "it's only temporary, so anything goes." Realistically, in 5 years when the OP sells this plasma will be 3 or 4 generations behind, and TV's will probably be about 10' by 15' and encompass an entire wall, and cost about $999.00. You probably will not be taking this TV with you. 

I have a friend who thought he was very handy. He rand an outdoor outlet off of a pool filter outlet with UF cable. He ran 2 20a circuits into his basement from the 1st floor garage with NM, He wired his own layin fixtures, cable TV and other assorted projects like a switched outlet in the livingroom for a Christmas tree and some outdoor motion sensors and floodlights... typical weekend warrior stuff. 

When he went to sell his house, everything he had done he had done wrong, and it all had to be done over correctly or it would have messed up the sale of the house. The closing date for the next house was already set, so, there was no time for him to even do it over right, he HAD to hire a pro. In the end he not only didn't save a dime, he paid through the nose to get it done over correctly, post haste.

Now, I'm not saying one shouldn't endeavour to save a buck and do their own work - but it's imperitive that whatever you do, do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> ....When he went to sell his house, everything he had done he had done wrong, and it all had to be done over correctly or it would have messed up the sale of the house. The closing date for the next house was already set, so, there was no time for him to even do it over right, he HAD to hire a pro. In the end he not only didn't save a dime, he paid through the nose to get it done over correctly, post haste.
> 
> Now, I'm not saying one shouldn't endeavour to save a buck and do their own work - but it's imperitive that whatever you do, do it right or don't do it at all.



You also make the case to have it inspected when it's installed the first time, avoiding all the gottcha's down the road.


----------



## mt232 (Sep 25, 2006)

*It has happened*

A bunch has been said about this, but not too much...as a firefighter I can tell you that I have seen this cause housefires first hand....Adding an outlet is probably easier than mountng the TV....I have done the outlet and I'm no electrician....just very careful to do it correctly.


----------



## Bacardi 151 (May 2, 2007)

Alright, you guys have finally convinced me to put in an outlet. As a bonus I'll get to gain another skill.


----------



## MEDIAINSTALLS (Jan 3, 2008)

i would get an electrician in so you do not have a power cord or extenstion wire in the wall. In most states if not all, it is illegal to run a power cord in the wall. all your other component wires can be placed in there. 

if you do not want to get an eye level outlet for the cord we use a raceway that attaches to the wall you can hide all your wiring in. homeowners then just paint the raceway the color of the walls. It looks nice and if the next home owner does not have a wall hung tv they can just remove the raceway.


----------

